# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service]Video Effects, Userbars & Signatures

## orangepig

OP Signature Service
The signature shop that supplies free signatures, just give me a render/stock
to work with and your signature will be done in a few hours.


For more visit: Orangep1g's Gallery







Render/Stock: (What render/stock do you want, you can find renders here)
Size: (What size do you want. My Default Size is 380x150)
Theme: (What colors do you want, if you want help finding fitting colors go here. You can also order any special style.)
Text: (The text do you want , remember to add a subtext it will probably make the text look better)
Other: (If you want a special font, remember that the text look better and will be easier to read
with simple fonts. Also, if you want anything unique in your signature)

Template:


```
Render:
Size:
Theme:
Text:
Avatar:
Other:
```

----------


## Cripto

Can you make me a hitman sig please

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Hitman 2 - Silent Assassin
Size: (400x125)
Colors: Red and Black preferably
Text: Cripto

----------


## orangepig

Hey, I finished your signature, hope you like it.
http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/4552/cripto.png

----------


## Cripto

Thanks man thats awsome!

----------


## Agent Orange

Render: Id like http://www.narutoscene.com/pictures/madara-04162009.jpg but if you cant then il have http://s.bebo.com/app-image/79258534...an_Thingie.jpg
Size: 400x125
Colors: Fire background but if you cant just Red and Black background
Text: Main Text-KingScarlet Other Text-CI Team

----------


## orangepig

Managed to get it done pretty quick  :Smile: 

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9837/kingscarlet.png
I'm not much of a Naruto fan so I don't know if it fits the lore. Hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## insignia96

I think it's new siggy time!

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Bob-omb
Color Theme: Gray - black
Name: Insignia96
Text: System Failure.

Other: Crop an avatar if you can!

Thanks and have a nice day!

Also can you please elaborate on what you mean by "Video Effects"?

----------


## Agent Orange

sweet thanks alot +rep

----------


## orangepig

> I think it's new siggy time!
> 
> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Bob-omb
> Color Theme: Gray - black
> Name: Insignia96
> Text: System Failure.
> 
> Other: Crop an avatar if you can!
> 
> ...


I'll begin to work on it right away. I don't know if you watched the video but if you did you should have seen a intro kinda looking thing, I can make similar looking intros/effects for you in your video.



*Edit:* I'm done with your signature and avatar.

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5002/insigia96.png

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/56/ingsigia96ava.png

----------


## namelessgnome

I want one with a kitteh!

Saying "Nameless Gnome" and "it's hugz tiem"

----------


## insignia96

Thanks Man! Great Sig! Will +Rep when you post in a reppable forum!

----------


## orangepig

I'm done with your signature Nameless Gnome.
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9062/nlgsignature.png
I had time over so I made an avatar too.
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/9927/nlgava.png

----------


## namelessgnome

Thanks man. Kitteh is a cutez

----------


## jasejunk

Lol at the kitty  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1283
Any Colors but make it look good
Could you make the edges rounded?
and crop for a avatar with words Hap-Ki-Do Master or just Hap-Ki-Do if you can't fit it (make avatar same size as current one?), I really need a sig haha
Text: Hap-Ki-Do Master
Subtext: Contributor

----------


## orangepig

I'm done with your signature, I might make a reflection on it or another 3d view just gotta figure out the background color of mmowned.

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7595/hapkido.png 
Avatar (I made the size you wanted, tho I think it should be a little bit smaller, would look better then

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/7748/hapkitoava.png

*EDIT:*heres v2, bit more tilted

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/3535/haptilted.png
*EDIT:*heres v3, bigger tilt

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2779/hap3dtilt.png

----------


## Confucius

Thank you!!! Epic man!

----------


## ForcesAlike

Freestyle it. >> Render <<

----------


## orangepig

I'm done with your signature ForcesAlike, Would you like an avatar too?

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/9209/forcesalike.png

----------


## ForcesAlike

Yes, If you could do a avatar that would be awesome. +rep x2 thanks!

----------


## orangepig

k heres the avatar

----------


## Trle94

Can you make for me some Sig??  :Smile: 
Render:
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WOW Fury of the Sunwell full size
Freestyle just suprise me  :Smile:

----------


## [Scream]

*Freaking awesome mate! +Rep*

----------


## morten11

Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Ichigo
please with some fire/blue glow....
where it says ''Zangetsu''
Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Ichigo

and a avatar with this please with it says ''the black blade''http://www.animepedia.com/images/thumb/1/10/Ichigo_with_Tensa_Zangetsu.jpg/200px-Ichigo_with_Tensa_Zangetsu.jpg

<3

----------


## orangepig

Trle94 I'm done with your signature

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5...4signatuer.png

----------


## orangepig

morten11 I'm done with yours 

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/3903/zangava.png

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4...ngestusign.png

----------


## morten11

damn your awesome man!!!! +rep for you when i can!
Ahh shit..i just saw you spelled zangetsu wrong xD
you spelled it zangestu
...
ohh and is it ok if i request one more thing ..?

http://www.broadband-finder.co.uk/bl...ter-strike.jpg

it has to be square  :Smile:  
kinda big..
with some blood and red :9 and it says ''HLC''

----------


## orangepig

argh damn Japanese names, anyway I corrected it

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4...ngestusign.png
I'll begin to work on your other request.

----------


## morten11

<3 man... your awesome

----------


## orangepig

Heres the cs tag, I wasn't feeling for making a bloody one, so I made it gold. Hope you don't mind, 

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8654/hlctag.png
I can change it to red a bloody if you want

----------


## morten11

NONONO this is 100 better!!  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

ok, I'm glad you liked it  :Wink:

----------


## Zeluous

Can you do me the one posted in Kronus thread  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

sure, that one?



Image: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Cynthia
Size: 400x150 sig, and if possible a 120x120 avatar
Colours: Red and lime green fusion
Text: Zeluous
Subtext: Of MMOwned
Additional : Can her face be the Avatar please :P

----------


## orangepig

ok I'm done, took a little longer than the other ones. Hope you like it  :Smile: 

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5...ssignature.png

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7563/zealousavatar.png

----------


## Zeluous

Dude thats exactly what I imagined! +1

----------


## DeadlyMaker

Image: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Shadow The Hedgehog
Size: 640x130 sig - 120x120 avatar
Colours: Red/Black/Blue fusion
Text: DeadlyMaker
Subtext: MMOwned.com 
Additional: Use the face for the avatar

----------


## orangepig

The Signature size is too big, on mmowned the max is 500 px. Do you want me to do the max size? I also think you need donator/contributor+ to get a 120 px avatar.

----------


## sheepking

Well, MMOwned hasnt had the 500px max size when I added my 1000px sig...

----------


## orangepig

um, really? could anyone else confirm this. also I think 1000px would be kind of rude, forums are for the content. I don't think anyone wants their screen filled with a signature. 
*EDIT:* got the confirmation myself, "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)"

----------


## sheepking

e sigs, but I can just add two pics to the sig, so I took all three sigs together and posted them a s one sig  :Wink: ereht dda ot detnaw I .noitulos ycnegreme a sa siht desu tsuj I yllautcA

----------


## orangepig

whats that supposed to mean?



*EDIT:*Ok, I'm done with your signature Deadlymaker, if you want it to be fitting for the forum just tell me.

http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/5349/deadlymaker.png

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3738/deadlyava.png

----------


## sheepking

wow. Compare your sigs: The first sig you posted here and the last one. You learn fast  :Wink:

----------


## DeadlyMaker

Honestly, that signature is more than most awesome. You clearly stunned me with that one. It was too big though, think we will have to make it a bit smaller, i'm not quite familar what the max size is for non-contributors though.

Edit: Oh wait, it seems to work :>

----------


## orangepig

I'm glad you liked it  :Smile:

----------


## morten11

did you get my message orange? i dont think i can take repleys

----------


## orangepig

Yea got it now, my internet have been kinda laggy so I haven't been able to look at it until now. I can't make it right now because I'm working on something else at the moment, but maybe a bit later.

----------


## orangepig

morten11, I lost your message could you send it to me again? and Yea I can't private message you.

----------


## morten11

whats your email il send it to you....

----------


## Warlord651

i just am changing my server and the guy who made the original graphics is no longer with us.

This is for vote sites for WoW Servers

for a render use if u can downsize it

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...rthascutty.png 

For Size use this
CoreWoW 

Same concept with flashing text but i need it to say Devils Rejects 3.1.3 Fun Server

Spawn With T7.5
Custom Events
Custom Mobs 
Custom Gear 
Custom Npc's 
24/7 Friendly Staff

----------


## orangepig

Sorry, I've been really busy lately, anyway Im done with your request Warlord651,

And morten11, [email protected]

----------


## Warlord651

i love it thanks! altho.... an yway to make the words come up quicker at the begining kinda delayed

----------


## Ease

Render: Video intro
Size:Youtube widescreen 16:9
Theme: Gamer, Xbox (Green)
Text: Club Gamer Weekly (next) Hacks (next) Mods (next) Guides (Next) News (next) Tutorials (next) and MORE!
Avatar: N/A
Other: At the end of the into can you make it say CLUB-GAMER.COM then a flash of light and thats the end.

----------


## orangepig

@Ease, Your request might take a little longer as I'm not able to reach my after effects computer.

----------


## morten11

okey..here it is..
http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee93/mortenwarlock/?action=view&current=Ichigo-10.png

can you make it with fire background and it has to keep the same ress
ehm.
and make it a gif
first it says
Strawhat pirate
then musican
then nothing for 5 secs.
then zangetsu

ok?  :Smile:

----------


## Netherdrake

*Render:* http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs36/f/20...by_xSlaerx.jpg and, it'd be preferable to take the part of the signature from the down-left corner, so it'd be not black, lol.
*Size:* I don't know much about sizes, the same size as Hap-Ki-Do Master's signature does have, but no rounded edges, only bold black edges.  :Wink: 
*Theme:* Purple - Abstractly, a bit of a glow somewhere, and something, I think you know yourself better.
*Text:* Netherdrake
*Avatar*: Crop an Avatar from the same render, from the down-left corner, and write there "Netherdrake", just make both signature and avatar similar to each other.  :Smile: 
*Other:* Make it cool!  :Smile: 

*- I'll wait, take your time. ^^*

----------


## orangepig

Okay, I'm done with your signature morten11
I didn't want to make it a gif cause I really suck at it and I think it would be better looking as this, but if you want I can make it gif

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6871/zagestuishiwe.png
would you like me to crop an avatar too?

Edit: Oh! another request, abstract.. interesting I'll begin to work on it right away  :Smile:

----------


## morten11

[quote=orangepig;1653127]Okay, I'm done with your signature morten11
I didn't want to make it a gif cause I really suck at it and I think it would be better looking as this, but if you want I can make it gif

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6871/zagestuishiwe.png
would you like me to crop an avatar too?


very nice man..but can it keep the same size as the origanal one .. its a wepsite you can have ''high'' avatars..sorry about that
but make it somthing like this style it rocks and abit bigger letters  :Smile:  and no gif..this is much better..lol
And can this one say
Zangetsu - Strawhat Member

----------


## Netherdrake

> Edit: Oh! another request, abstract.. interesting I'll begin to work on it right away


Good to hear!  :Smile:  I enjoy to see it!


I'm waiting..  :Smile:  Take your time.

----------


## orangepig

I'm done with yours Netherdrake  :Smile:  I thought It got empty on the right side so I made some kind of smudge light there hope you don't mind  :Smile:  I made two options, choose whichever you like  :Smile: 

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5...keabstract.png

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3...erdrakeop2.png
And heres the avatar

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2995/netherdrak.png

----------


## orangepig

> very nice man..but can it keep the same size as the origanal one .. its a wepsite you can have ''high'' avatars..sorry about that
> but make it somthing like this style it rocks and abit bigger letters  and no gif..this is much better..lol
> And can this one say
> Zangetsu - Strawhat Member


Sorry man but I don't do vertical signatures, and the text look better in that size, anyways do you want me to add strawhat member on the signature I gave you?

Also, you should use this one on mmowned too it looks much better imo  :Smile: 


if you really, really want I can make it but I'm really busy at the moment sorry  :Frown:

----------


## morten11

i REALLY REALLY want it..badly..lol..

----------


## morten11

and can you change the old signatures mucican to Cook?
i know im a difficult costumor..

----------


## Tuulas

can you make me a video intro
Render: Anyting WoTLK related

Theme: WoTLK
Text: Twisted Darkness

5-10sec please

----------


## Netherdrake

> I'm done with yours Netherdrake  I thought It got empty on the right side so I made some kind of smudge light there hope you don't mind  I made two options, choose whichever you like 
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5...keabstract.png
> 
> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3...erdrakeop2.png
> And heres the avatar
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2995/netherdrak.png



Wow.. stunningly amazing! I'll use both, avatar and signature! You're best, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Netherdrake

I'm not sure why this happens, but whenever I put the signature you made, into my signature in User CP, it appears to be very small, when it was .PNG, then I changed it in Photoshop to .JPG, and it became a bit larger, but it's still not as big as the signature you posted here. Please, help me if you know how to fix this.  :Frown:

----------


## Netherdrake

*SORRY DOUBLEPOSTING, BUT THIS IMPORTANT:*

Yeah, and when I try to copy the URL from there to the box, and upload, it tells me "Remote file is too large.", so.. what should I do?

*EDIT:* I got it work now, had to edit the size from 380x140 to 380x100, and so on.. but anyways, thanks goes to you for making the signature, orangepig! Thank you, thank you!

----------


## orangepig

There you should be a option for bbcode signatures in the usercp.
btw your signature is low quality now.

@Tuulas
I can't make videos atm cause I can't reach my aftereffects computer
@morten11 Sorry but I have to take it on my lowest prior as I've already given you 2 other signatures

----------


## morten11

do you wonna do it for me ?  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

Yes of course but not at the moment cause I got other stuff to do, this might take a bit longer than the other request because you have already requested two other signatures

----------


## morten11

awesome man.i can wait <3 you truly are the best photoshoper i knoe :O)

----------


## Netherdrake

> There you should be a option for bbcode signatures in the usercp.
> btw your signature is low quality now.


Ah, thank you.. I didn't try adding the link between [IMG] and [/IMG], D'oh! I was stupid.. anyways, now it doesn't have low quality, and it has full size, thank you once more! ^^

----------


## Warlord651

Hey im looking for a avatar to match this site
Devils Rejects 3.1.3 &bull; Index page
Size:110x150
Render: http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g4.../MyDesktop.png
Text: If u can make it flash tat would be cool if not its fine if you can jsut make it say Rejects Owner.

I also need a signature.

Text: Confidence - Owner of Devils Rejects
render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...gow2ub9hs1.png

Maximum signature length:255
Maximum signature image height:150

----------


## Proxes

Render: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Size: Default Size
Theme: You choose what ever you think will make it look best
Text: Proxes and subtext admin
Avatar: Yes
Other: What ever you think will make it look unique

----------


## orangepig

Ok, I'm done with your morten11
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4226/verticalichigo.png
I'll start working on the other requests asap

@EDIT, Warlord, I need another link of the render, do as everyone else

----------


## orangepig

Proxes I'm done with your signature and avatar

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3742/proxesadmin.png

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/633/proxes.png
I'll begin to work on Warlords when he fix the link.

----------


## Dobbs

Render:http://"http://planetrenders.net/ren...hp?pos=-11548"
Size: 400 x 120
Colors: What ever you think looks good
Text: Dobbs
Subtext:Assassin Style
Addition Info: Can you make a Matching Avatar please

----------


## morten11

F*CK MAN! thats the most awesome one have ever seen! thanks so much i wish i could + rep you-

----------


## Narudan

How do you make your videos?

----------


## orangepig

> Render:http://"http://planetrenders.net/ren...hp?pos=-11548"
> Size: 400 x 120
> Colors: What ever you think looks good
> Text: Dobbs
> Subtext:Assassin Style
> Addition Info: Can you make a Matching Avatar please



http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/254...assinstyle.png

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7387/dobbs.png




> How do you make your videos?


I use After Effects

----------


## Proxes

> Proxes I'm done with your signature and avatar
> 
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3742/proxesadmin.png
> 
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/633/proxes.png
> I'll begin to work on Warlords when he fix the link.


Thanks alot man its great

----------


## Dobbs

OMG Thanks mate... I'll plus rep you when i have rep power thanks m8

----------


## orangepig

> Hey im looking for a avatar to match this site
> Devils Rejects 3.1.3 &bull; Index page
> Size:110x150
> Render: http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g4.../MyDesktop.png
> Text: If u can make it flash tat would be cool if not its fine if you can jsut make it say Rejects Owner.
> 
> I also need a signature.
> 
> Text: Confidence - Owner of Devils Rejects
> ...


ok I manged to find the guy you wanted on planet renders,

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/689...dencedevil.png
I'm not familiar to that size but I think it turned out ok  :Smile: 
Avatar:

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3783/rejectsowner.png

----------


## AndreasG7

Niiice, your sigs and stuff are really good.

----------


## Warlord651

ok i rly like nether drakes avatar http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs36/f/20...by_xSlaerx.jpg could u do something with that

----------


## orangepig

Warlord I just gave you an signature and avatar, did you change your mind or what?

----------


## Warlord651

Hey i love your work im looking for a banner to match this site [FNL] Gaming &bull; [FNL] Gaming and match the size of that empty black space.

Text: Some sort of cool font with red color.

Make it say Frag No Lag Gaming

and for renders on the right side put this guy Clan Gaming Templates - Provides clans with free layouts, splashes, flash intros, renders, tutorials, generators, fonts, and help with getting their website online.

and on the left side put http://www.g-unleashed.com/files/17_BF2_renders_15.jpg

if it is possible also put this http://www.g-unleashed.com/files/17_BF2_renders_4.jpg some were in the banner

 :Smile:  thanks orange i love ur work

----------


## orangepig

I'll do this when I get time but the first render is really Low Quality, Could you give me a new one?

----------


## Warlord651

sure how about this http://aixfansite.team-firestorm.inf...lerie_bild.png

----------


## Skeetss

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...e.php?pos=-546 If you can
Size: The standard size? I'm not good with signatures haha.
Theme: Whatever you see fitting. Your the boss here not me.
Text: "Skeetss" and under "mmowned.com"
Avatar: Sure if you have the time.
Other: Whatever you'd like is fine with me.

----------


## Saaen

Render: http://i25.tinypic.com/1g0g8j.jpg
Size: 550x190
Theme: Whatever you think looks best!
Text: Mythomniac
Avatar: Yes I would like a avatar (It can just be her head)... size has to be 80x80
Other:  None

----------


## gaso

All I want is this sig only smaller with minor changes http://www.desktopanimewallpaper.com...yan-37565.jpeg 
Size: same as your sig
Text: Gaso
Subtext: Darkend WoW Admin (same size as text)
Try to make the text readable not so small
Thats it thanks please do it and dont forget+Rep

----------


## orangepig

Skeets:

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/418/knightskeetz.png

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7615/skeetz.png
Saaen:

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7707/mythorequest.png

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7536/avarequest.png

gaso: You maybe should wait a little bit before requesting as you only got 5 posts so far, try to contribute to the forum before requesting favors. I'll start on your signature when you have contributed with something.

EDIT: Also you got same request running on Leightonx signature shop.

----------


## Saaen

Thank you very much!

----------


## gaso

what do you think I should contribute with?

----------


## Warlord651

Orange just curious did you get to my banner?

----------


## orangepig

Warlord, 

You have requested 2 things on my service already + a couple of other requests on other peoples services, and you haven't contributed with anything to the forum either, your request is on lowest prior and I'll do it when I got time.

Gaso,
Well its up to you, you could make a guide or list of something that you know would be useful.
Just share anything that you think other forum members would like.

----------


## Warlord651

The other requests are sigs all i was asking for is a banner but ok take your time.

----------


## Skeetss

Thanks alot man!

----------


## Ishboo

Would love a sig/avatar.

Render: No renders I liked on planetrenders, and im terrible at it, but here is the pic I would like on it: Imageshack - mount1i or Imageshack - mount2
Size: 400/120 is fine.
Theme: Dark/death knighty? lol
Text: Just have it say "Ishboo" somewhere. 
Avatar: Please. Just a head shot with shoulders of my char, don't need mount. http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7918/nomount.jpg
Other: Journal Font | dafont.com

Thank you.

----------


## orangepig

You really should consider using another stock/render,
the screenshots of your characters are low quality, out zoomed and will be hard to make something cool with, but if you really want them I'll give it a try.

----------


## Ishboo

yeah, only bad thing about Glad mount, is that it is really big. So, I took some pics of my Raven lord, hopefully they will be better. :\

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3346/raven1gc.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9940/raven2u.jpg
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9633/raven3c.jpg

If these wont work, I'll find one on planetrenders for ya.

Thank you, again.

*edit* Do you know another HD upload site other than hdimage.org? It seems to be down.

----------


## orangepig

would be much easier if you pick a high quality stock / render,
those you supplied has really low quality.

----------


## Chaosmaster

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Kakashi Big Chidori
Size: Deafult size for signautres.
Theme: Whatever makes this signautre make the most epic you can. =)
Text: bballmike156 (no capital)
Avatar: Yes please, the normal size for a avatar.
Other: Whatever you think is best.

----------


## AndreasG7

> yeah, only bad thing about Glad mount, is that it is really big. So, I took some pics of my Raven lord, hopefully they will be better. :\
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3346/raven1gc.jpg
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9940/raven2u.jpg
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9633/raven3c.jpg
> 
> If these wont work, I'll find one on planetrenders for ya.
> 
> Thank you, again.
> ...


Use Wow model viewer instead and build up your char on there...

----------


## Ishboo

> Use Wow model viewer instead and build up your char on there...



I'll try this, thanks.

Hopefully these will work. D: 

http://img17.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=readyg.png

If you can add this: http://www.warcraftmounts.com/images...s/ravengod.jpg somewhere, would be sick as well, but not mandatory.

The hair is a little pixelated, but just do what you can. Thank you. 

And yes, I exaggerated a little on my gear. But, I do have access to it! Just hasn't dropped yet. >.>

----------


## Vyrinn

Meh, i really like your stuff  :Smile: , ill soon post my idea  :Big Grin:  +Rep

Render: i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab10/Vyrinn/Uberl33t.jpg 
Size:500x150
Theme: Something stealty 
Text:Vyrinn
Avatar: 12x12
Other: -

----------


## orangepig

Im done with your request bballmike156

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8461/chaoso.png

@Vyrinn, a request is your first post?
Sorry but you have been spend more time on the forum first

and Ishbo, I'll try but its still really LQ 
You should settle for a render.
but Yea I'll have to render this lol.

----------


## old dirty bastard

gj on the sigs

----------


## orangepig

> gj on the sigs


Thanks  :Smile: 

Anyways I'm done with your signature Ishboo

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3522/38949068.png
I added undead as sub text, I hope you don't mind.
I hope you like it.

----------


## Chaosmaster

> Im done with your request bballmike156
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8461/chaoso.png
> 
> @Vyrinn, a request is your first post?
> Sorry but you have been spend more time on the forum first
> 
> and Ishbo, I'll try but its still really LQ 
> You should settle for a render.
> but Yea I'll have to render this lol.


Thanks alot for the signautre it's really epic, =) and not to be greedy but can you make it a avatar also?

----------


## orangepig

Yea sure I'll make it soon.

----------


## Ishboo

It's amazing, thank you!

+3 rep

----------


## Chaosmaster

Ok and thanks so much can't wait to see how epic the avatar is gonna be +Rep

----------


## Ishboo

Seems kind of small when I post something, did I do something wrong? D:

----------


## orangepig

Yea, just go to your signature section and post in the text area
[IMG]http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3522/38949068.png[/IMG?]
with out the the question mark in the end. ------------------------^

----------


## Ishboo

Thanks, again.  :Big Grin:

----------


## orangepig

> Hey i love your work im looking for a banner to match this site [FNL] Gaming &bull; [FNL] Gaming and match the size of that empty black space.
> 
> Text: Some sort of cool font with red color.
> 
> Make it say Frag No Lag Gaming
> 
> and for renders on the right side put this guy Clan Gaming Templates - Provides clans with free layouts, splashes, flash intros, renders, tutorials, generators, fonts, and help with getting their website online.
> 
> and on the left side put http://www.g-unleashed.com/files/17_BF2_renders_15.jpg
> ...


I'm done with your banner

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/3176/fragnolag.png
I hope you like it.

----------


## CimSlunt

Render: :O Megan Fox
Name: CimSlunt
Quote: Ameture, then on new line underneath ameture could i have VB/C++/Model Editer
in the silkscreen font or any other small pixel font.

Could i also have it a blue theme with some neon swirls with the pen tool  :Big Grin: 

I know im a picky bastard lol  :Big Grin: 

Ameture spelt wrong i know lol

----------


## orangepig

I'll make it soon, the text will be really hard to make ad you want CimSlunt Ameture and VB/C++/Model Editer in it.

*EDIT:* the file is broken, you gotta chose another one.

----------


## CimSlunt

CimSlunt
Ameture
VB/C++/Model Editer


Like that plz lol 3 seperate lines.

CimSlunt in a nice big font and the rest like a quote font

----------


## CimSlunt

And thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## orangepig

****************************************
____________________________________________
____________________________________________
.:*~*:._.:*~*:._.:*~*:..:*~*:._.:*~*:._.:*~*:.
the file is broken you have to chose another render ;(
.:*~*:._.:*~*:._.:*~*:..:*~*:._.:*~*:._.:*~*:.
____________________________________________
____________________________________________

****************************************

----------


## CimSlunt

Well thats sucks lol

PSD Detail | Megan Fox | Official PSDs

Same render different source

----------


## CimSlunt

Any news on the Sig OP??

----------


## orangepig

Yea, I'm done

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/189/31request.png
;&
I hope you like it.

----------


## CimSlunt

Sick!! love it thanks alot.

Look im that rushed to reply i even forgot my color tags omgepic

+Rep for you my friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## CimSlunt

If your not busy could you make me 2 buttons same as this one saying login and another saying generate??



Muchly appreciated if you can

----------


## orangepig

I'm done!

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4809/loginfb.png

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3308/generatem.png

----------


## CimSlunt

HA! I love you!

Are you married??

Thank you!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CimSlunt

Hey err. Me again  :Big Grin: 

Just wondering if you could make me another 2 buttons, one saying CD Key and another saying GameTime 

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## orangepig

Im done 

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4585/cdkey.png

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4523/gametime.png
What do you need these for anyways?

----------


## WickedCitizen

That's so weird! Andrew Kramer over at VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials & Post Production Tools makes the exact same intros!

VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials & Post Production Tools
VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials & Post Production Tools

He even gives the project file in case you want to just edit the text! That is crazzzy. +Rep

----------


## namelessgnome

@WickedCitizen:
Quit trolling man, OP is doing the community a favour. 
Oh and btw, he is doing this in a rep free forum

----------


## WickedCitizen

> @WickedCitizen:
> Quit trolling man, OP is doing the community a favour. 
> Oh and btw, he is doing this in a rep free forum


Trolling? Hardly. I'm just curious which part of the tutorials he "created over a month ago"? It's extremely annoying to see people posting other's work to pass as their own... and here lately it's been happening a lot to Andrew in particular. Go watch a Nihilum/Ensidia video in the past year. It's VCP tutorial after tutorial. The project files are intended to teach you how to use AE using hands on training, not to swap the text and call it your own work.

Rep has absolutely nothing to do with it's morality.

----------


## namelessgnome

Shouldn't following the tutorial, give results that look like the tutorial. In my opinion sharing the results of your completing of the tutorial is a contribution. 

If I needed a video that looked like any of those tutorials I would have to ask someone to do it for me since I can't swap the text or do anything in such an advanced program.

Instead of whining about what other people do and don't, go contribute yourself!

----------


## WickedCitizen

> Shouldn't following the tutorial, give results that look like the tutorial. In my opinion sharing the results of your completing of the tutorial is a contribution. 
> 
> If I needed a video that looked like any of those tutorials I would have to ask someone to do it for me since I can't swap the text or do anything in such an advanced program.
> 
> Instead of whining about what other people do and don't, go contribute yourself!


Sorry, already did the whole sig shop thing as well. But it's clearly obvious you're trying to save your friend here. However hard I find it to believe you can program but not replace the text in an "advanced program" like after effects, it doesn't really change the fact that nothing he created was original. It's like taking your program Creature Creator v2.0 and rewording it and naming the program Create a Creature and trying to pass it as your own.
Sure, you can personally be ok with it, but it doesn't make it any less lame. And I'm sure you're going to say you'd be perfectly ok with it or something like that, but we all know that you wouldn't.

It is lame to use other's material without giving credit. Period. 

Have a good one! :wave:

----------


## orangepig

As you see in my video I used some of his presets and created something on my own, I'm very grateful to him for making those awesome tutorials and presets but really do you think I should credit all the authors of all tutorials I have watched/read? For example I couldn't have learned Photoshop without a single tutorial. I've probably read over 30 Photoshop tutorials and it would be hard to credit them all even tho I'm very grateful for the time they spent.

----------


## CimSlunt

thanks for the other 2 buttons OP.

and seen as you ask there for my CD\GameTime keygen Phisher lol

----------


## WickedCitizen

> As you see in my video I used some of his presets and created something on my own, I'm very grateful to him for making those awesome tutorials and presets but really do you think I should credit all the authors of all tutorials I have watched/read? For example I couldn't have learned Photoshop without a single tutorial. I've probably read over 30 Photoshop tutorials and it would be hard to credit them all even tho I'm very grateful for the time they spent.


Using tutorials is perfectly fine. It's encouraged and it's what they're there for. But they're tutorials, you're supposed to elaborate on them and use the methods you were taught to create something unique. If you do that, then no you shouldn't have to credit. But if you were talking to your friend on the phone and asking him how to make a bot. And he told you line by line what to type, you would be in the wrong for coming here later on and saying that you wrote the bot. Maybe that makes more sense? o.O

And I apologize for derailing your thread, your sigs are great. The video just kind of sent me into a rant. :Frown:

----------


## Ground Zero

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Combat Arms
Size: Same Size as my Current one.
Theme: Same as my Avatar
Text: Ground Zero 
Avatar: N/A
Other: N/A

----------


## orangepig

I'll start working on this asap but is it ok if I only use one of the guys in the render?
multiple focal points would look bad.
Also the render quality isn't the best so if you want I can use this one
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Combat Arms
or
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Combat Arms
(I picked two those from the game Combat Arms, I don't know if you picked it for the game or if you just want some random soldier)
Well its up to you.

----------


## Ground Zero

> I'll start working on this asap but is it ok if I only use one of the guys in the render?
> multiple focal points would look bad.
> Also the render quality isn't the best so if you want I can use this one
> Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Combat Arms
> or
> Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Combat Arms
> (I picked two those from the game Combat Arms, I don't know if you picked it for the game or if you just want some random soldier)
> Well its up to you.



I chose that for a reason  :Stick Out Tongue:  As you can see by my Avatar and the first choice I love combat arms  :Stick Out Tongue:  You do what you think is best  :Smile:

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...ormal_goku.png
Size: (400x125)
Colors: Red and Black preferably
Text: WBP - Programer : Could u make it in a shiny/sparkly(not to much) green way:P? 
And btw could you make the egdes rounded :Smile: ?
(Im gonna use this pic in the future _Make it serius please?_..)

----------


## orangepig

Ground Zero,
Im done

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6540/groundzero.png
I hope you like it!

----------


## Ground Zero

> Ground Zero,
> Im done
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6540/groundzero.png
> I hope you like it!


Thanks, Is it possible you could make it 500px × 140px? The same size as my old one because the bottom is cut of as you can see  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

oh yea sorry, I forgot about the size you requested.
but yea I'll try

----------


## Andeby

Would love if you could try to make an intro for my guild. Maybe we could talk more somewhere about it? If not I'll just fill out more in a post.

----------


## cheapone

Orange can you Freestyle some cool effects with the name Cheapone?

----------


## orangepig

@Andeby
Well I kinda stopped making intros, sorry

@cheapone
this is your first post?
Come back when you have contributed something to the forum.

----------


## xUrbanx

Hey orangepig.

I have these 2 renders but not sure exactly what i should do with them so i wanna see what you can make for me first ^.^

here are the renders. Don't have to do both, whichever you prefer is fine.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...123/Ichigo.png
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...hicloakyd4.png

----------


## Gawdlaw

*The second one is win*

----------


## xUrbanx

> *The second one is win*


Of the renders?

I dig around for hours finding good anime renders ^.^

----------


## orangepig

Im done

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/9448/trojan300.png
I hope you like it  :Wink:

----------


## xUrbanx

Thanks ^.^ +rep for you
but i can't find a reppable post from you :[

----------


## orangepig

Im glad you liked it

go to
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...objects-3.html
if you wanna rep

----------


## xUrbanx

There you go ^.^

----------


## Andeby

> @Andeby
> Well I kinda stopped making intros, sorry


Alright, thanks anyways,

----------


## Saaen

Render: http://i35.tinypic.com/2nbsoch.jpg

Size: 550x190
Theme: Whatever you think looks best!
Text: Mythomniac
Avatar: Yes I would like a avatar (It can just be her head)... size has to be 80x80
Other: I would prefer it to be a horizontal image showing her entire body, not not necessary if it doesn't come out good.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## [IceCreaM]

Render:
http://www.theonion.com/content/file...n-Thinks-R.jpg = speedy
And
http://persistentillusion.files.word...ack-kitten.jpg = yoshi

Size: 450x150
Theme: Whatever you think looks best!
Text: Speedy & Yoshi
Other: Make it Cutee  :Big Grin: 


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

I'll do IceCreaMs first as you already have requested a signature before Saaen, I hope you don't mind

----------


## Saaen

Nah, I don't really care, thanks in advance.

----------


## orangepig

Im done

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2489/speedy.png
I hade some problems with the low quality of Yoshi and was hard to get the lightning right but I hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## [IceCreaM]

Thanks i will +Rep when im online again , it says i can't +Rep for the post trying tomorrow again . THANKS !

----------


## orangepig

Im done with your signature Saaen

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/1556/32request.png
I hope you like it!

----------


## Ground Zero

Do you have time to resize mine yet?  :Smile:

----------


## Saaen

omg! That is one of the best signatures someone has ever made for me! TYVM...

Oh, and can I have a matching avatar with the same render but just her head?

Oh and I will +Rep once I spread it.

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

hello Orangepig .
I want to request a signature :Smile: 
I want it to be "hacking style" http://steve.files.wordpress.com/200...%20tut%202.jpg But more light green things.
And "WBP" as a light shine green in the middle . 
Size : Something like urs.
Great if u did it :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

*@GroundZero]* I'm still trying to figure how to resize it
not sure how I can make the whole signature interesting with the new length.

*@Saaen*
Im glad you liked it, Yea I'll do that asap

*@WannaBeProgrammer*
I guess I could make it for you even tho you haven't really contributed with anything to the forum yet because its a simple design.

----------


## orangepig

I played around with some effects and angles

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4267/wbp.png
not quite sure if its what you are looking for but I hope you like it

EDIT: Saaen Im done with the avatar.

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6837/avareq.png

----------


## DeadlyMaker

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/Transformers
Size: 640 x 130px
Theme: Something that makes it look scary/dangerous (;
Text1: DeadlyMaker
Subtext: Back in Business
Subtext2: Ghostmarket.net

Thanks in advance +2.

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> I played around with some effects and angles
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/4267/wbp.png
> not quite sure if its what you are looking for but I hope you like it
> 
> EDIT: Saaen Im done with the avatar.
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6837/avareq.png


Hey thanks for the picture! looks really greate expect the big O in the beginning , *WBP* some thing like that in the type style but abit "pressed down" if u understand 
|
V
*WBP (note : the type style is Comic Sans MS with "fatter then* *normal")*
* ^
|* 



P.S I have tryed to contribute to mmowned , if u can see my profile.. but i failed:P im gonna program some bot/hacks b4 i post something else :Smile:

----------


## orangepig

Deadlymaker, Im done

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5349/deadlymaker.png
I hope you like it

----------


## Ground Zero

> Deadlymaker, Im done
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/5349/deadlymaker.png
> I hope you like it


That looks good, If your not too busy could you do me another one that size with anyone of these renders you see best?  :Smile:  http://planetrenders.net/renders/thu...ch=Combat+Arms

----------


## orangepig

Sure, 
I'll work on it while working with my large piece
Do you want to order anything special like what colors / text


Edit :
The renders are really terrible

Want any of these
http://combatarms.nexon.net/Download/Wallpaper.aspx

----------


## Ground Zero

> Sure, 
> I'll work on it while working with my large piece
> Do you want to order anything special like what colors / text
> 
> 
> Edit :
> The renders are really terrible
> 
> Want any of these
> Combat Arms - Online FPS Action


Yes, any  :Smile:

----------


## DeadlyMaker

> That looks good, If your not too busy could you do me another one that size with anyone of these renders you see best?  Planet Renders // Renders - Search results


Could you change it and add some more effects like the one I have here on MMOwned? Also if you could use same font as the one I have here. And if you could line the text up like this:

DeadlyMaker
> Ghostmarket.net

**** the Back in Business text btw (;

----------


## orangepig

meh you wanted it to look scary / dangerous 

Can't you settle for the one I gave you, I got kinda much to do.

it looks better ;8

----------


## Nikentic

I'd like an change of this: 

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7...nercopyxj8.jpg
Change Trippelsinner to Joppe.
Saying JoppeMMO as AIM
Remove selling gold, replace with MSN Icon [email protected] (like the Aim SN)
Make another signature with an ID Verified Button to the left of the Paypal Verified button.

----------


## orangepig

That would just be ripping,

what about you give me a render and I give you a new signature?

----------


## TimH

Hi Orange man, I know I didnt contributed very much. And therefore I would be very thankfull if you would make a signature for me.
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft
I would love to have that name removed with the red blood.
Theme: fire and darkness
Text: The Poghii, Shattered halls.
Avatar: no.
Other: I would love to have my signature formed a little bit round like dull edges.

For the rest, I will be very thankfull if you would made this for me, even though I maybe dont deserve it with the few things I posted.
~TimH

----------


## Nikentic

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/A Return to Simplicity
Theme: Darkness, but clean
Text: JoppeMMO
Avatar: Yes. Same render please
Other: I need it like my current one, with Aim + MSN. I actually need 2 signatures. One like the one i got atm. And one more with an TrustWho icon also. Here is that TrustWho icon: http://www.trustwho.com/imgverify.ph...il.com/3/3.gif . But only the "Ball" please. +2 if done! 
Thank you!

----------


## orangepig

I'll begin to work on your signatures but I prefer not to use 
http://www.trustwho.com/imgverify.ph...il.com/3/3.gif

if you want I can make something myself instead


:EDIT
Im done with yours TimH

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/3451/thepoghii.png
I hope you like it!

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

Mate? (orange pig) It seams that you havent respond , Sense you dont respond it might be to "hard" for u or somthing? the Last sign u made were looking good expect some thing´s .

Im 100% surtain that i request you to make a signature to me. :Smile:  
Could you please mate make my "own" design get pimped etc:P .
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7647/wbpbild.jpg
So please Orange pig PiMP my picture!

----------


## orangepig

Well you gave me a pretty lame discription but I made you the signature,
Can't you settle for the one I gave you?

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> Well you gave me a pretty lame discription but I made you the signature,
> Can't you settle for the one I gave you?


I agree with bad/lame discription . This time im sure :Smile:  

I did not like the last picture of my sign  :Frown:  sorry if u were offended

----------


## TimH

It's amazing I love it  :Big Grin:  you got 2 rep in yar box  :Smile:  so cool you are doing this,

----------


## orangepig

Ok here's your signature Ground Zero

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9...combatarms.png
I'm sorry for the time I've been on vacation

And Joppe could you pick another render because that one is more of an effect,

----------


## HolyBeast

Haha, you put the video animation you made for me in your video! Free advertisement!

----------


## orangepig

heh indeed,

GroundZero and Joppe,
did you guys forget about this thread?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## namelessgnome

Hey could you make me a wallpaper?
Do whatever you want, but keep it simple  :Smile: 
My resolution is 1920x1080

----------


## Ground Zero

> Ok here's your signature Ground Zero
> 
> http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/9...combatarms.png
> I'm sorry for the time I've been on vacation
> 
> And Joppe could you pick another render because that one is more of an effect,


Amg, That is fking epic. Thanks.

----------


## orangepig

I'm glad you liked it  :Smile: 


@Nameless Gnome,
still trying to figure out something to make

@Joppe
Elo?

----------


## Ground Zero

Nominated for TOTM.

----------


## Proxes

Render Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity 

or Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity which ever you think will come out better

Design Anything you think will make it better

Text Proxes

avatar: sure with the same render

----------


## orangepig

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4718/proxesonic.png

Im done, I hope you like it!

Btw, if anyone knows.. what happened with my 3 TOTM nominations

----------


## Proxes

i love it i hope you dont mind if got another request 2 more in fact since i like your work so much :P 

Render 1 Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Batman Arkham Asylum 

Render 2 Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Batman armored suit

Size: Normal sig size 
Theme: what ever you think will make it look best 
Text: Proxes
Avatar: Sure
Other: Make it look awesommee :P

----------


## Deathisfear

Render:  Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/HellSing
Size:Something that looks good with it?
Theme:Preferably Red and Black. 
Text:Deathisfear
Avatar: The Cross in his mouth. If you can, make it have a white bold border.
Other: N/A

And... Thanks in advance.

----------


## apmad

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW - Tauren
colors that make it look fricking sweet
round the edges plz (400x125)
main text apmad subtext site donor make it in a text you no that looks good 
and mayb make a elaborate background that goes with a tauren warrior? if your can
THANKS SO MUCH +rep

----------


## orangepig

Im done with you signature Deathisfear


Proxes, You have already request 3 signatures from me and probably 3 from all other shops, I'm sorry but I won't do your signature.

And Apmad, I'll make your signature right away, but is it ok for you if I make it a little higher?

----------


## PinkiPan

By video effects do you meen editing videos to make them look cool?

----------


## orangepig

I stopped doing video effects, sorry its just too much effort

I'm done with your signature Apmad!

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/4708/apmad.png
I hope you like it!

----------


## Deathisfear

It's saying "Remote File Is To Large".

Edit: I fixed it. And thanks +3 rep from me.

----------


## Reflection

I just wanted to say great work orange pig, you've gotten so much better in a very short amount of time. The first signatures were, well, not that good.

I love your new signatures, they all come with a concept which separates them from the other mass of grunge/abstract signatures out there.

Great work lad.

----------


## Narudan

Agreed with Ref, and I'll just add that your text is really good and not boring/plain like alot of others (for example me)

----------


## apmad

omg this is great totally +reprep thanks! =D

----------


## orangepig

Thanks guys, means a lot coming from you  :Smile:

----------


## Burky`

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Neocron
Size: 380 x 140
Text: SteamCookeR
Avatar: Okie.
Avatar Size: 150x145

----------


## orangepig

Well since you joined February you will get the signature, but try to contribute more

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5977/burky.png

----------


## Proxes

I want a new sig and op your the guy to turn to 

your one of the best i seen here  :Smile:  hope you will take my request 

Could you give me sig with text and also without it 


render http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f8...odofallgod.png

Size default

Theme/design: idk you choose make it look great

Text: Proxes Trial GM

----------


## Reflection

Proxes, didn't you just get turned down by OP a while ago? 

Also, I've seen your requests in _multiple_ signature services. Ease down on the requesting and try something for yourself, or at least stick to one signature someone else has made for you.

----------


## infamist

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Size: 380x150 
Theme: reds and yellows (personally im colorblind but i want it to look awesome lol  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Text: Infamist

a cropped avatar would also be wicked.

thanks in advance for any work you can do mate.

----------


## Razmataz

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Size: 125h 450w
Theme: Dark. Greys, black and dark red.
Text: { Razmataz } in Bank Gothic
Other: Message me when it's done. Thanks.

----------


## orangepig

Im done with your signature Infamist, I hope you like it

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/9339/infaminst.png

EDIT: 
And Im done with yours now Raz,

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4890/rasmataz.png
I hope you like it  :Smile: 
The render was pretty small and lq but I think this is ok

----------


## infamist

nice work! love it

----------


## grassynole

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Size: 380x150
Theme: Greens and Oranges  :Smile: 
Text:

*Grassynole
King of the Hill*

Other: Font Style: "28 days later" please make subtext in smaller font  :Smile: 
*
 thx in advance*

----------


## orangepig

I'm done with your signature grassy,

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6060/grassynole.png
Green and Orange, interesting combination 
I hope you like it  :Smile:

----------


## Razmataz

I think you got the wrong render.

"http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pid=35822&fullsize=1"

----------


## grassynole

Lovin the text  :Smile:  awsome i think the link was wrong tho i meant 

Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Should be a Samurai worm
Cheers

----------


## orangepig

Then there must be something bugged with planetrenders, I still get linked to those renders

----------


## Razmataz

Would it be possible to re-do it?

P.S; Where the heck can I +rep you?

----------


## orangepig

I suppose you could rep+ me here
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/progra...ml#post1734978

Anyways Im done with your signature 

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/8862/toohumanraz.png
hope you like it!



And, Grassy do you want me to remake yours too? ;8
I dont know what samurai worm you mean

----------


## grassynole

Nah its kool man i like this 1 anyway , cheers  :Smile:  added rep 

Can i ask wat software your using btw

----------


## orangepig

k, I'm glad you liked it  :Smile: 

I'm using Adobe Photoshop CS4 

Thanks for the requests, keep em coming  :Big Grin:

----------


## grassynole

Dude! £614 for it :P

----------


## Trle94

Render/Stock: i cant find on renderplanet
Size: 380x150
Theme: Idk some thing Blue or like that. Add some MOON make it powerfull
Text: LunarSCR

----------


## orangepig

Sorry but you have to bring me a render first
Come back when you got one  :Smile: 
Or you could google, It doesn't have to be a render just make things easier for me.
Btw who made your current signature?


grassynole, you can try the 30day trial too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xel

Render/Stock: My avatar
Size: Big
Theme: Epic
Text: Xel
Subtext: MMOwned Moderator

----------


## Fireblast

It's been a long time, i need a new avatar & signature
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Size: Any
Theme: any theme that fits with the render
Text: Fireblast
Avatar: yes , please
Other: just make it look good

----------


## orangepig

thanks for the requests, they may take a while because I have no idea what theme fits for that msn dude  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But yeah, Im working on them

Also I'm not sure what render you mean, planetrender is bugged at the moment so could you give me a link like razamataz

:edit got an idea now  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten

Render: http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7095/murlock.png
Size: 400x140
Theme: U choose, boi.. ;3
Text: P1raten
Sub Text: Lua Programmer
Avatar: Yes

----------


## orangepig

Im done with yours Xel

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6043/xelmod.png

And yours Piraten

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/333/p1ratenmurloc.png

I hope you guys like them  :Smile: 

Still waiting for Fireblast to change link

Edit: I may have found it, is it this one?
http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...581&fullsize=1

----------


## Fireblast

> Im done with yours Xel
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6043/xelmod.png
> 
> And yours Piraten
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/333/p1ratenmurloc.png
> 
> I hope you guys like them 
> ...


Hm , Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window

----------


## joho

Oi!

*Render:* Click (boobs and up only).
*Size:* 400x140, or something simular.
*Theme:* Paladinish? Like, yellow, white, soft-pink (yep we're all gay on the inside) energy looking like stuff.. yeah..
*Text:* Clemo
*Sub Text:* the Emo
*Avatar:* Close-up on face.
*Other:* Make it pwetty? <3

You'll recieve a humongous reward of.. as much rep I can give and also a internet kiss!

----------


## orangepig

The one with shadows?
I'll begin to work on them, thanks for the request  :Smile: 
I'm done, I hope you like it  :Smile: 


joho do you got any bigger pic?

----------


## joho

> joho do you got any bigger pic?


I've been looking for a bigger pic for quite some time, tho cant find any I think fit.. please use anything you think could fit. :x Otherwise I'll just make a ModelEdit SS.

----------


## Reflection

you're welcome.

----------


## orangepig

thanks  :Smile: 
I'll begin to work on this tomorrow!

----------


## Fireblast

> The one with shadows?
> I'll begin to work on them, thanks for the request 
> I'm done, I hope you like it 
> 
> 
> joho do you got any bigger pic?


oh nice , can you put Fireblast together ? mind if you make me a avatar.

----------


## orangepig

done, but I wont make crop you an avatar, Im pretty sure you can do it yourself

----------


## joho

> you're welcome.


Ah great, thanks!

----------


## Holypaja

Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Information
Size:380x150
Theme:shiny colors, ex. shiny blue or golden or silver  :Big Grin: 
Text:Holypaja and subtext Wow is not just a game, buy a way of life

Tnx in advance

----------


## orangepig

Hello I'm sorry for the delay, I've been very busy irl
Well I'm done with your signature now

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6326/johopala.png
I hope you like it, 

and holypaja your link doesn't work

----------


## Willy

Render/Stock: Anything waterish, raindrops...
Size: pretty big, like 600*140. does not have to be that but that is the maximum
Theme: Blue, light blue, then anything that fits  :Smile:  and some nice glow
Text: main: willy t3h whale (can be all capital letters to if that fits better) sub: <The Ruler of Whales>
Other: Make it unique  :Wink: 

Hope you can do that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## orangepig

Well I'm not quite sure what you want when you say waterish, Could you link a stock/render? You can just google or watever

----------


## Willy

> Well I'm not quite sure what you want when you say waterish, Could you link a stock/render? You can just google or watever


Something like this :  this one but im not sure, anything will actually do... 
 :Stick Out Tongue:  if its possible  :Wink:  but its up to you if you succeed a big internet hug awaits  :Big Grin: 




EDIT: Nvm I felt in love with this one: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...%20fractal.PNG think you can do it?

----------


## Holypaja

> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Information
> Theme:shiny colors, ex. shiny blue or golden or silver 
> Text:Holypaja and subtext Wow is not just a game, buy a way of life
> 
> Tnx in advance


Link fixed  :Big Grin:

----------


## joho

> Hello I'm sorry for the delay, I've been very busy irl
> Well I'm done with your signature now
> 
> I hope you like it, 
> 
> and holypaja your link doesn't work


Biggie thanks boi, luv ya <1234

----------


## grassynole

Yo Orange the sig u made is no longer working for me and a few days ago it stopped displaying, i tried the link
*
Link:* http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6060/grassynole.png

but its got some problem  :Frown:  i should have saved a copy on my comp tbh, is there anything i can do?

----------


## Vyre

That's some truly awesome sig's you have made, hope you can make one for me also!  :Smile: 

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/Burst Bubble
Size: 400x150
Color: Basically, i like the colours pretty much like they are in the render.
Text: You can decide what font you think looks best, and size etc, it just needs to say "Vyre"

If you got the time, i would also love an avatar, if that's possible! It doesnt matter that much  :Wink: 

I hope you will do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## orangepig

Grassynole
I fixed the link
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6060/grassynole.png
holypaja 
The link isn't working 
It's planetrenders fault you gotta give a direct link to the render enlarged

----------


## grassynole

Cheers dude, working now

----------


## PrinceofHours

hello i was browsing thro the web and i found ur post here andi see that u make really good signatures, i'm a amateur sig "maker" or whutever looking for someone more professional to maybe teach me or something. just asking if u are not willing to teach or advice me or anything it's fine haha, kinda just wanna know more but if u don't mind helping me out tell me or contact me. 

thank you for reading  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harambeqt

> hello i was browsing thro the web and i found ur post here andi see that u make really good signatures, i'm a amateur sig "maker" or whutever looking for someone more professional to maybe teach me or something. just asking if u are not willing to teach or advice me or anything it's fine haha, kinda just wanna know more but if u don't mind helping me out tell me or contact me. 
> 
> thank you for reading


Please keep in mind - last post 12-03-2009

----------

